

Time Inc. Partners with Coinbase to Accept Bitcoin - ntomaino
http://blog.coinbase.com/post/105352265402/time-inc-partners-with-coinbase-to-accept-bitcoin

======
aroch
The juxtaposition of buying a This Old House subscription with bitcoin is
fantastic and I may have to make that purchase.

